# RAGE bleibt hängen!!! Bitte hilfe!!!



## krk (21. Januar 2012)

*RAGE bleibt hängen!!! Bitte hilfe!!!*

Hi an alle,

Bin neu hier, hab mich auch jetzt für dieses Problem hier angemeldet.

Ich habe mir heute morgen Rage für PC gekauft. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Grafik (was mir klar war), hab ich mit hilfe den Treiber keine probleme mehr. Mein Problem ist aber jetzt folgendes:

Wenn ich mit "F5" Schnellspeicher drücke oder "ESC" fürs Menü bleibt das Spiel hängen oder auch wenn das Spiel etwas lauft. Ich dreh fast durch. 

Ich habe etliche sachen gemacht über Steam dieses "Spieldateien auf fehler überprüfen" oder auch "Cache-Dateien Defragmentieren". Bei ersteres hat er entdeckt das eine Datei fehlt, dies er dann behoben hat. Hat aber auch nix gebraucht. Hab das Spiel 2 mal deinstalliert und neu installiert... uvm. ich bin mit meinen latein am ende.

Hab auch Stunden verbracht um in Google was zu finden, ich hab das Gefühl ich bin der einzige Mensch der dieses Problem hat.

An meinen PC kann es auch nicht liegen, da dieser neu ist und ich ihn erst ca. 3 Monate habe.

Win7 32-Bit
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
ATI Radeon HD 5570 
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Bitte kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß krk


----------



## Mothman (21. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal probiert, ob das Spiel mit Standard-Einstellungen problemlos läuft? 
Also einfach die grafikeinstellungen und alles auf "Standard" setzen und dann gucken, ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt. 
Wenn er nicht mehr auftritt, dann stellst du Stück für Stück die Einstellungen so wie du es willst und testest nach jedem Teil, ob der Fehler wieder auftritt.  Ist zwar lästig, aber so kommst du evtl. auf den Verursacher. 

Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Art "Error Dump". Also eine Textdatei, wo der aufgetretene Fehler reingeschrieben wird?! Mal im Rage-Ordner gucken, ob da eine text-Datei liegt, die irgendwas mit "error", "failure" oder "debug" heißt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. Januar 2012)

Versuch mal das Spiel bzw Steam im XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Admin zu starten. Ist ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber manchmal hilfts. Hatte bei Witcher 2 ähnliche Probleme.

Stürzt nur das Spiel ab, oder musst du auch den PC neu booten?
Hast du auch bei anderen Spielen manchmal Probleme, oder betrifft es nur Rage?


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Januar 2012)

Probier mal das hier: 

How to Fix RAGE Game Crashes | Unigamesity


----------



## krk (22. Januar 2012)

Das Problem besteht zwar immer noch, kann es aber mit hilfe eines Tricks umgehen. Das Problem tauche ja immer ab einer bestimmten stelle auf, da musste ich immer das Spiel mit den Task-Manager beenden. Ich hab dann mal versucht das Spiel bevor diese Stelle kommt abzuspeichern und übers Menü richtig zu beenden. Dies hat auch Funktioniert und seitdem lauft es "einwandfrei", bis ich immer in Gebäude rein- oder rausgehe und das Spiel automatisch zwischenspeichern will, danach bleibts wieder hängen und das gleiche Lied geht von vorne los. Ich tue dan immer, wenn ich es gestartet habe, gleich wieder beenden. Dannach lauft es wieder.

Zu den lösungen:

Erstmal danke an euch, aber leider ohne erfolg.

@ Mothman:
Standart-Einstellungen hab ich versucht, hat leider nix gebracht. Eine Textdatei hab ich auch nicht gefunden.

@ Fiffi1984:
Das Spiel bzw Steam über die Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich in allen Varianten versucht, kommen etweder nur Fehlermeldungen oder das Spiel hängt schon beim Start, außerdem taucht da wieder das Grafikproblem.
Nur das Spiel bliebt hängen, den PC muss nicht neu gebootet werden. Es betriffte bisher nur Rage mit diesen Problem, kein anderes Spiel.

@ Crysisheld:
Hab ich auch mal gesehen, hat mir aber leider nix geracht, nur das mit den Videos löschen. Aber danach stockte das Spiel ab und zu mal und ich hatte dadurch wieder das Grafikproblem (warum auch immer).

Ich bedanke mich bei euch für die Ideen, es lauft ja jetzt einigermaßen. Vielleicht gibt es dnoch noch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Januar 2012)

hast du mal probiert Antivirus und Firewall während dem Spielen auszumachen `? Hast du den Catalyst Performance Treiber für Rage installiert. Sonst alle Treiber (Soundkarte, Mainboard...) aktuell?

Spielst du mit ein- oder ausgeschaltetem VSync?


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Januar 2012)

Schalte mal via Taskmanager, vor Spielstart, sämtliche Hintergrundprogramm ab die irgendwo laufen, sodass nur noch systemrelevante Sachen am laufen sind und Steam natürlich.


----------



## krk (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den AMD Catalyst 11.10 Preview 3 Win7 Treiber. Mit den Teiber für Rage hatte ich wieder das Grafikprobleme. Alle andere Treiber hab ich aktuell. VSync hatte ich an, aus und auf smart gehabt, bei allen kam das Problem.

Firewall und die Hintergrundprogramme zu deaktivieren, habe ich mal gestern versucht, das hatte leider auch kein Wirkung.


----------

